# I still can't remove the axle nut



## dmkim01 (Aug 31, 2005)

I still can't even loosen the axle nut 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I bought a breaker bar but the axle nut wont budge. I turn it counter- clock wise right? I jam the lug nut bolts with a pipe, but the pipe and the lug nut bolts just start bending. When I pull the breaker bar, the front hubs also just start steering to one side. How do people remove this nut without a air tool?

Should the steering wheel be locked? Will that help or damage the mechanism? What are you guys using to jam the lug nut bolts from turning? Didn't your lug nut bolts bend? Even if it does, just bend them back? 

I loved this car. I would love to fix it myself. Or else, I will have to junk it. It doesn't make finalcial sense to take it to the dealer. ($500)

Thanks.


----------



## classicgti-r (Aug 6, 2005)

dmkim01 said:


> I still can't even loosen the axle nut
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> ...


well first off you posted axle nut, but your writing lug nut, which is it, if you are talking about the axle nut yes counter clockwise.. Hopefully you took the cotterpin out first, lock your steering wheel straight, and stand on the breakerbar bounce on it if you have to it'll break loose, also try some wd 40 or some kind of lube you gotta remember how much torque those nuts see all day everyday....just keep working at it you'll get it, and no locking the steering wheel won't damage it.


----------



## B13turbo93 (Nov 19, 2004)

Dude how far from a local shop are you (1-5 miles) me a buddy once couldnt get the axle nut off of 323 GTX, so we drove 5 min.(3 1/2 miles) down the road to this ******* shop and they took there impact wrench to it and only tightened it slightly, only cost us 5 bucks! Worked like a charm, see ******** can be usefull sometimes. God Bless the General Lee!


----------



## ALSET (Aug 18, 2005)

If all else fails put the tire back on and drop it back on the ground to break it loose. You can get a lot more ass into it if you dont have to try to hold the hub from spinning. Once you break it loose put it back in the air and go on .


----------



## Twiz (Aug 24, 2004)

Yeah lower the car back on the ground like ALSET said, you have to be nuts to try to loosen the axle nut while the car's on jacks. I had the same problem... I used a 5 ft. 1" black pipe as an extension over the breaker bar... you need more torque. Grab the 5 ft. bar from the other end and pull it... If that bar bends...then slip a 5ft. 1 1/4" pipe over the 5ft. 1" pipe and pull on both... I don't give up that easy.


----------



## Slacky (May 31, 2004)

spray the crap out of it with monkey piss aka pb blaster its REALLY good penetrating fluid for this kinda stuff , even beter wtih rusted bolts but anyway like everyone else says breaker bar with a custom extension (long ass pipe) and jump on it , and i would deff recogmend throwong the tire on and puting it on the ground. DONT GIVE UP IT DOES COME OFF


----------

